# The 'Elfmobile' and other wacky 'marketing moments'?



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, authors. We all know that, regardless of publishing path, we are responsible for much of our own book marketing. I would expect that, being an inventive bunch, we've come up with some wacky ways to call attention to our books. How about it? Have you staged a rubber-sword fight in a Barnes and Noble to call attention to your booksigning? Have you tried to climb the Chrysler building while wearing a pink tutu (especially if you're a guy...)? Have you ever paid an Asian restaurant to switch their regular fortune cookies with custom made ones that read: 'You will soon read a wonderful fantasy trilogy by C.S. Marks'? Ever driven around the country in a car plastered with your cover art?

What's your memorable marketing moment?

(If you can't do 'wacky', how about heartwarming, thrilling, or disastrous?)


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Archer, 
    Since I'm relatively new to this, I don't have anything too exciting.  I'm afraid the best I can do (at the moment) is say I've left several bits of paper in geocaches in my area.  If you don't know what geocaching is, it's a relatively new sport where people hide containers stuffed with small treasures or simply a log book and pen and people use their gps systems to find them.  Some were easy to find, some harder and some were more remote than others.  It is rather fun, I suggest you try it if you haven't already.  
    Anyhoo, this summer I did some geocaching and before I went out I printed out small pieces of paper with a paragraph or two from my book, burnt the edges, decorated the back (adding a saying written in kruelt (dragons' language)), rolled them up and tied them with gold ribbon.  Now, when you geocache if you take something you must leave something behind.  I never traded one of my papers for something; it was always an extra gift in case anyone was interested.  
    I have three copies of my book set aside and three well camouflaged boxes to put them in.  Next time I get a chance, I'm borrowing my friend's gps so I can hide the boxes. First people to find them get to keep the books (I'll leave a note to encourage them to return them when they are done, so someone else might find them.  I also plan on leaving other goodies in the boxes  ).
-Jenna


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenna, I think that is extremely imaginative, and very cool.  I'm a die hard techie, and I would not have thought of that in a million years.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Jenna:
That's brilliant! I like it much better than my fortune cookie scheme!

I sort of went overboard with mine, I guess, but it IS effective. I covered my vehicle with artwork from my book covers. The 'Elfmobile' is now a rolling billboard wherever I go. I did the same with my old van (which I take to conventions). I cannot tell you how many cards I have handed out (especially at drive-through windows), and I know I've sold quite a few books as a result. The only information people are given is the web address (www.elfhunter.net), but that's enough. 

The car is awesome. I catch people taking photos of it in parking lots all the time.
Wish I could drive it to the National Book Fair.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Archer and Nicolas,
As soon as I actually find the time to get my three caches with the books hidden, I'll have to let you know how it goes . And Archer, I also want to do more with my car, but it already has too many bumper stickers to be deemed safe in the relatively bumper sticker-free area where I live . BUT I do plan to make one, something that catches the eye but forces people to visit the site (Right now I have "Do you speak Draggish?" - draggish being the dragons' language - and then my web address listed just below). But I might go with the word "Kruelt" instead of "Draggish"; I've been told it conjures images of drag queens . . . didn't really think of it until someone pointed it out. Oh well! 
I've also made business cards, which I think is the first step, and bookmarks. On one side I have an image that relates to the book, on the other I have an Ethoen quote and the web address. I highly recommend this, especially to you Archer since you have so much artwork to choose from. I had fifty made, with a gloss finish and rounded edges, for about $10. So worth it. Right now I'm going to be giving them away with any of the books I sell on my own at the Book Festival I'll be attending in a week. In the future I might just give them away . Anyways, the site I used was Overnight Prints: http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php?A=start_page&product_group=bookmarks. Hope you guys find it helpful!
-Jenna
PS - I've even thought of going to the beach and writing, in big letters in the sand (or using rocks/driftwood/seaweed), the question I want to use for my bumper sticker and the web address below. It's free, it's very public and, from my experience, people usually read what has been written in the sand. Only works if you live near a beach though . . .


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Jenna, could you make one of your books a geo "bug"?  They are tracked and are supposed to be moved to a new site.  Might spread the book to far away location.  

Archer, any chance we can get a picture of your Elfmobile?  Very cool idea!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Jenna:  Good plan. I am the QUEEN of bookmarks, postcards, and posters.  
I give away 16 x 20 signed prints of our covers and maps at signings.  VERY popular! 

Hi, Mom2karen:

Sure, you can see the Elfmobile. I'll let you know as soon as I have it up on the website...that's an easy way to get to it.
It has nearly caused a few traffic accidents. People slow down while passing me on the interstate so they can photograph it. One of these days, I'll probably get sued for distracting people.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> I covered my vehicle with artwork from my book covers.


How? I am totally taken with that idea, but how...?


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Mom2Karen,
    I'm not sure if I could make my books geobugs. . . but I like that idea  .  I'll have to check into it . . . 
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper:  A picture is worth more than a description...as soon as I get one up on the site, you will be able to see the Elfmobile in all her glory! 
I can hardly wait to hear what you guys think of it!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting the Elfmobile . . . .  
-Jenna
PS - did I ever mention how much I love being able to come to this forum and chat with people of a like-mind?  We don't have too many "fantasy nerds" on the Central Coast, and when I say "fantasy nerds" I mean that in the best way


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Here, by popular demand, is the link to the famous 'Elfmobile'! Enjoy.


http://www.elfhunter.net/chkelfmobile.html


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

way cool!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Scarlet:

Ten queue!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I love it!  
-Jenna


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

archer said:


> Here, by popular demand, is the link to the famous 'Elfmobile'! Enjoy.
> 
> 
> http://www.elfhunter.net/chkelfmobile.html


That is fantastic!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

archer said:


> The car is awesome. I catch people taking photos of it in parking lots all the time.
> Wish I could drive it to the National Book Fair.


Wow, you weren't kidding! It looks so professional, like it's promoting a new LOTR movie or something... not nearly as corny as I was expecting, actually, let me clarify, it's not corny at all!

Very nice job!!!

As for geocaching, David Morrell recently wrote a book using that as a major plot element... it was alright.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy C#*P!

That is unbelievable!  Makes me want to take my 12x18 mag sign and hide it in a drawer.  Fantastic job!

Nicolas


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Nicolas:
I can live with 'Holy C#*P!'


(And I also went through a phase with limited vinyl graphics on the windows of the van...until I decided to pull out all the stops. )

Thanks for appreciating my labors, everyone. I can also live with 'not corny'!

Anyone have a memorable moment at a booksigning? Not necessarily wacky...
I'll give an example of a recent one. Booksignings, of course, involve DTBs. Mine are large, POD, and pricey (they are as inexpensive as I can make them, but they are large and POD...therefore pricey). One young man bought the first one at GenCon Indy on Friday. He came back on Sunday--the other two books were already on sale (they were all on sale all weekend) but he couldn't afford them. He told me so. 
Apparently, he had already powered through book I. He wanted to know if he could order the books directly, as he wanted them signed.

A woman in an electric wheelchair was browsing the table to my right. She overheard him, maneuvered over to my table, whipped out cash and thrust it into his hand.
'Buy your books,' she said. 
The young man was stunned. So was I, actually. 'Really?' he said. 
'Yes, really,' she replied. 'I've already got all three of them.  You want to buy them now and get them signed.'

I took their picture together. He was a very happy young man...I hope, after reading the books, that he still is.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

archer said:


> A woman in an electric wheelchair was browsing the table to my right. She overheard him, maneuvered over to my table, whipped out cash and thrust it into his hand.


What an *AWESOME* story! You just don't hear this kind of thing much anymore...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, that was a special moment.  Much more so than those involving people lurking and discussing the plastic surgery I had on my ears...(NOT!)

Ye gods, people...have you never heard of prosthetics?  

Next year at GenCon, when she comes back (which I know she will...she comes every year), I'll give her my newest for free. Least I can do. 

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Since no one else asked, I will -- how did you get that on your car?  Artist drawn by hand or computer generated? If the latter, what process?

Oh yeah, and ... want to do mine?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'll paint my car pink, have my friends drive it down Broadway, while I dance the Naked conga dance in my stilettos wearing a Carmen Miranda tutti-fruiti hat. That'll get some attention. Well, maybe not in New York.   Guess I'll settle with my bookmarks.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my word, the Elfmobile is amazing! I can only imagine the reactions you get. Now I want an Elfmobile!

I also loved your random acts of kindness story about the older lady who bought the young man the next two books in your series. 
What a heartwarming story.  It started my Sunday on a happy note.

I'll echo koland in asking how you got the images on your car. I'd love to know the process you went through. Way cool!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I was the KC Renaissance Festival recently and the authors of "Rowan of the Wood" (I think it was a free book awhile back, its on y TBR list) had done up their RV pretty nice.

http://www.christineandethanrose.com/index.htm

Oh yeah and somehow they managed to get a color Kindle, check out the pic on their front page


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, yes, that rv is nice.  You should have seen the one Ellora's Cave did for BEA in Los Angeles! Wow...giant stud-muffins with amazing pecs and abs all over the place.  
They did the same thing I did with the Elfmobile, which is:

Take the artwork and digitize it (this was already done for the book covers). Make a template of the vehicle so you can design a vinyl wrap to fit it. Mess around with photoshop to make the design. 

Print the material on a printer the size of a grand piano. Do the windows with perforated material you can see through. 

Apply the vinyl to the clean car, sealing the edges with a blow torch (melts the vinyl precisely to the shape of the car). DON'T forget to cut out the gas cap! (ha!)
Apply a transparent protective layer and re-seal. 

Your rolling billboard is now ready for you to go forth and market in. 

Cost of said wrap depends on the size of the vehicle. The rv from the ren faire would have cost a fortune...might actually have been cheaper to paint it and airbrush the design. The Elfmobile was affordable as it isn't all that big...tasteful, yet effective!

We loves it, precioussss, yeesssssssss.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you google, there are tons of sites that can create wraps for cars.  It's becoming a pretty common way of advertising, at least in my area.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to have someone who knows what he/she is doing install them...they can be quite tricky.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> I think I'll paint my car pink, have my friends drive it down Broadway, while I dance the Naked conga dance in my stilettos wearing a Carmen Miranda tutti-fruiti hat. That'll get some attention. Well, maybe not in New York.  Guess I'll settle with my bookmarks.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed, if you ever decide to take the plunge and try that stretegy, I will personally make my way to wherever you are and pay to see it!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey all,
    Archer, that was an awesome book signing story.  I don't have any yet, since all of my book signings have been for people I know  .  I'm going to a book fair in my area next Sunday, so fingers crossed, people will buy some from me so I can sign them . . . . I do try to add a little saying or piece of poetry to each one, so I'll work on getting some of those together for Sunday next.
-Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Believe me, you won;t want to see it.  

Ed P


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> http://www.elfhunter.net/chkelfmobile.html


 

I love that.
I COVET that (well, with my own design, of course...)
I wonder how much it would cost to wrap a Yaris...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Very cool!  Thanks for adding it to the website.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to wrap a Yaris...


Hot Rod magazine has an *article* online detailing the process. They didn't do anything quite as extravagant as Archer did, but the concept is the same. Theirs was $3500 for a big ol' convertible '67 Impala.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...I got lucky! Mine was less than 1/4 of that. (What can I say? The kid who does the wraps in our town loves me!) Worth every penny, too. Quite honestly, I have gotten enough enjoyment out of that expenditure to justify it. That's rare in book promotion! My video trailer is another example of 'worth every penny'...I doubt it has resulted in many sales, but I get goosebumps every time I watch it.  

Ed...Would too!  Would Too!  

Jenna:  Fingers crossed for your first booksigning. You know, if you get a little assertive and approach the booksellers, offering to do a consignment signing, they'll usually bite! (Okay, they won't actually BITE you, but they'll let you sign books.)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Elfmobile.  What a great way to showcase your books.

And the story of the boy in the bookstore, fantastic.  What a great woman.  I'm sure that young man will never forget that day.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Deb:

You know, I'll always remember that random act of generosity. I have a wonderful photo of the two of them together--he wears a shy but radiant smile, and she just looks as pleased as she can be! Whenever I doubt the basically good-hearted nature of my fellow man, I'll look at that picture. 

I'll bet she got more enjoyment out of making that young man happy than from most other things that day.

Jenna: Want to know how I first got Elfhunter on the shelves in a bookstore?
I'll spill the beans if you wanna. It involves...NUNS!!

The first real signing I did was probably in the single coolest possible venue in the history of the world (for Elfhunter, anyway...) and it illustrates the value of having an eye-catching cover plastered all over the place. I make shirts with full color images of the covers on them.  I was wearing the EH one (it was due to be released any day) when I wandered into our State Museum for the LOtR exhibit (it was in INDY! Yay, Indy!). Anyway, one of the museum's marketers noticed my shirt, asked about EH and got the 'pitch'. When he found out that I was the author, he invited me to have a booksigning at the exhibit (how cool IS that?). Sold over 60 copies in 2 hours--it was our official launch. Haven't ever managed to sell that many in that short time again, but wow!

Man, do I miss that exhibit!! I volunteered to work in it for over 40 hours...including Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve. I loved it .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll answer for Jenna...YES.
deb


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I am a professor at a Catholic College (home of St. Mother Theodore Guerin), and we have a very severe, no-nonsense little woman in IT named Sr. Joanne. She's a card-carrying Sister of Providence, and trust me, you DON'T want to annoy her. (You don't really want to annoy any of them, in fact.) 

Sr. Joanne got a copy of EH at a signing I had at our College library. She doesn't care for fantasy, but she wanted to support the effort. Anyway, she loved it. The next time she walked into our local Waldenbooks, she stalked up to the counter and slapped her copy down, saying: 'WHY isn't this book on your SHELF?' (With the unspoken 'and your explanation had BETTER be GOOD!')  She e-mailed me and suggested that I go and talk to the Walden's manager ('I softened 'em up for you!').

They ordered the book right away (one does not say 'No' to Sr. Joanne!). They scheduled a signing at once...unheard of for an unknown indie book unless it's a consignment. They bought, like, fifty copies for the signing, and I was terrified.  What if they didn't sell? Well, Sr. Joanne said: 'If you make a sandwich board, by golly, I'll wear it around the mall!' How could I resist? That dedicated little woman actually wore a sandwich board advertising Elfhunter, walked all around the mall accosting people, went out in the parking lot accosting people, and, well, we sold out. One does NOT say 'No' to Sr. Joanne!

All three books have been on the shelves at most of the Walden's in Indiana ever since.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

archer said:


> I am a professor at a Catholic College (home of St. Mother Theodore Guerin), and we have a very severe, no-nonsense little woman in IT named Sr. Joanne. She's a card-carrying Sister of Providence, and trust me, you DON'T want to annoy her. (You don't really want to annoy any of them, in fact.)
> 
> Sr. Joanne got a copy of EH at a signing I had at our College library. She doesn't care for fantasy, but she wanted to support the effort. Anyway, she loved it. The next time she walked into our local Waldenbooks, she stalked up to the counter and slapped her copy down, saying: 'WHY isn't this book on your SHELF?' (With the unspoken 'and your explanation had BETTER be GOOD!') She e-mailed me and suggested that I go and talk to the Walden's manager ('I softened 'em up for you!').
> 
> ...


That story was too funny!! That made me move Elfhunter up to the top of my TBR list. I have all 3 books but I haven't started yet. As soon I finish "The Name of the Wind"......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I swore I wasn't going to add any more to my TBR list until I worked my way through some of it, but that story just made me change my mind!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer, 
I'm jealous! I went to a Catholic grade school where I was practically raised by Irish nuns and I haven't had any luck yet! Maybe I've just not been in the book world long enough yet. I now work at that grade school and we have one nun left. I even thanked Sr. Mary, my 8th grade teacher, in the acknowledgments of _Oescienne_ and sent her a copy in Ireland (she has lots of nieces and nephews that I hope will get around to reading it ). I'll just have to wait and see what the future brings I guess.
-Jenna


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

archer said:


> Hmmm...I got lucky! Mine was less than 1/4 of that.


That article doesn't have a date on it that I can find, so maybe prices have come down since then...? I Googled *VINYL WRAPPING CAR* and there are all kinds of links to pics and businesses that offer free quotes for those of you who were interested.



Chad Winters (#102) said:


> That story was too funny!! That made me move Elfhunter up to the top of my TBR list. I have all 3 books but I haven't started yet. As soon I finish "The Name of the Wind"......





Susan in VA said:


> I swore I wasn't going to add any more to my TBR list until I worked my way through some of it, but that story just made me change my mind!


Me too Chad and Susan... Fantasy has never been my thing, but I'm going to take a look at these as soon as I have some funds on my Amazon account. I am sending samples of all 3 right now so I won't forget. Great stories Archer!!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, dear...I get to follow Patrick Rothfuss! (squares shoulders) Well, I can take it!
(gulp!)
Just don't expect 'gritty'...these are aimed more at YA. (Elfhunter--enjoyed by nuns! Hmmm...not much of a 'tag line', is it?)



Meanwhile, Jenna, don't worry. You just need to get your book into the right hands--your time will come. Early books are like seed corn.  You cast them out there and wait for them to grow...hope they find fertile soil. Sometimes they really take off and yield a crop of new readers. Sometimes, well, they wither and die. 

SOMETIMES they stalk you (pun intended) by dark of night and threaten to beat you with tire chains!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh and by the way, these wraps are made out of the same material that Skinit.com uses for their Kindle skins... not sure what Decalgirl uses, but probably the same as well.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha!  Well, Logan has already said he will 'wrap' my Kindle (when I get one) to look like a copy of EH. (front cover, back cover...)
I have a hard-sided carry on that is wrapped to look like the book. Always gets looks at the airport, plus it's tough to mistake it for someone else's. 

Seriously, guys...if you have a compelling cover, use it to your advantage. We call ours the 'secret weapon'. It draws (especially young) readers like a magnet. Bwahaha!
You guys remember Richard Hatch? He played Captain Apollo in the original Battlestar Galactica. Met him last year at GenCon (he had the room next to mine in the hotel). We shared an elevator one morning, and I noticed him staring at my friend's EH shirt. 'Where'd you get that? I love the art!' he said. Needless to say, I made one for him. 

But, ENOUGH about me! Who's got a good story? 

'Archer' (Who promises NOT to mention EH again in this thread)


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Archer, 
Thanks for the positive input. If _Oescienne_ doesn't hit it big right away, it's all good. I have other titles I'm working on, and I have a tiny following (two kids at the school where I work), so I haven't failed . . . YET . I'll just keep on truckin'. Love the pun by the way .
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, guys...got another e-mail this morning via the website, message beginning with:
Hi!  I passed you on the interstate yesterday, and ...

...the Elfmobile snags another reader-victim! 
Bwahahahahahaaaa!

Movin', movin', movin'
No one's disapprovin'!
Keep them bill-boards movin,
Elfmobile!

Well if you are a writer,
Your screws could be tighter,
Now you've got your cover on your car!

My royalties calculatin'
The poor-house will be waitin',
but at least I've got a car that's bi-zarre!

(print 'em out! Sell 'em all! load 'em up! print 'em out!
load 'em up, sign 'em off...Elfmobile!!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, my fondness for the Bonanza Rawhide themesong has just been corrupted.
Seriously, your creativeness never stops.

The ElfMobile is incredible. When I read the first post, I expected some "ordinary" graphics.
I should have known better.

Ordinary - not Archer.

I am sure that you get stares and gawks and questions galore.

Nice work. If you are going to market - then DO IT!

And you know that I am already a fan.

This thread is another great way to not only advertise your books, but also your terrific personal charm and creative energy.
And it also demonstrates that you contribute to the community (in this case KB) as well as benefiting from it.

Those of you who have not purchased C.S.'s books - what are you waiting for
And if you have them-----read them!

NOW

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Archer blushes mightily, accepting the heartfelt compliments of one Geoff, hoping only to be worthy of them.)

I have ALMOST made enough Kindle royalties to buy a Kindle! I'm...like...twenty dollars shy. How cool IS that?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I first saw this thread two days ago. After reading the posts, I immediately purchased Elfhunter, Fire-Heart, and Ravenshade. I have already started reading Elfhunter. DH may have it on his Kindle soon. I had just thought about posting here that this thread was a good way to market the books and what did I see? Geoffthomas posted that idea first!

EDIT: Archer -  I think you are most worthy of Geoff's compliments and I am only 24% through Elfhunter.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Annalog:

Welcome to Alterra! I'm so pleased that you will join me in the adventure. 
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Annalog:
> 
> Welcome to Alterra! I'm so pleased that you will join me in the adventure.
> Hope you enjoy it.


Thanks Archer! Based on what I have read so far, I am sure I will.  Also, it is first on my list for the *October group book count* thread. I wonder what some of my other October books will be?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I showed the picture of the Elfmobile to the Spouse Thingy: _You have to get me those books!_

See, it works even when someone doesn't see it in person.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper:

It's all part of my nefarious plot to take over the world. 

The images on the side of the Elfmobile have been specifically designed to induce irresistible urges and undeniable compulsions in those who view them, specifically:
a) to renounce the ways of violence and greed; b) to embrace the great spiritual connection existing between all peoples; c) to purchase Y/A crossover epic fantasy books with green covers; d)to believe that short, middle-aged women are wildly appealing.

I am still gathering data, but early results look promising.


Annalog: Wow! How cool is that? Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well see your plot is beginning to work:

a. I have renounced greed (I will never be rich) and violence (I only hurt myself now).
b. I try to embrace peoples at all times (spiritually, of course).
c. I have already purchased all three Y/A crossover epic fantasy books (they were Y/A?).
AND
d. I definitely believe that short, not young women are incredible (before I met my wife I dated mostly 5'7" and 5'9" ladies) Now I have been happily spending my time with someone 5'2".  I am 6' by the way.  Absolutely incredible, she is.

So you see, you are succeeding.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I repeat...
...Bwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome thread.  Those are some wonderful stories.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Maria! Got any to share?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Not yet, but when I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the release of your new fantasy novel! 
(Or, should I say, 'Welcome to my part of the zoo?')

--Archer (amongst the orange gutans)


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks.  Actually fantasy is my first love.  I just get side-tracked by stories very easily.  I'm definitely going to have to get your books.  I love the artwork.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Maria.

I might also mention that (certain books which I promised to not mention again in this thread) are illustrated? There are about twenty illustrations in each one, as I recall.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just read the sample for _Elfhunter_ and bought all three books. Usually I'm not much of a fantasy reader, but between the sample and this thread....

Fireheart is book two, Ravenshade is book three? Or the other way around?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fireheart is Book 2 - Ravenshade is Book 3  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Susan: 

You have been absorbed into the Alterran Collective.

Resistance is futile!


(I wish...) 

(Howdy, Ed!)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Archer,

Just watched your trailer for _Elfhunter: A Tale Of Alterra, The World That Is._ Not only was I impressed but so was my son who tends to the cynical at times and is hard to impress. He was so fascinated by the trailer that he wanted to know more so I showed him your website. Then he wanted to see if the local Booksamillion sells your books.

LOL, I think you have a new fan. And he liked what he saw so much he wanted a link to your site so he could let his friends know about your work, so I emailed him the link.

Keep up the great work. I'm impressed as well, but I'm not nearly as jaded as my son. Impressing him impresses me. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Archer,

Great thread, I love the elf mobile and you have some great stories. I don't have any great stories because I am a reader, not a writer.

Jenna,

I think the geocaching idea is really great too. That got me thinking about bookcrossing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BookCrossing

It might be a kind of cool way to get a few readers and get some buzz about your book. Just a thought.

Maxx


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ricky and Maxx--

Gosh, thanks, guys! I don't know if I'm allowed to say this, but I love my video trailer. It still gives me goosebumps, especially the line 'The Elves face extinction.' Ricky, your son sounds like a 'tough customer'.   If he gets to read the trilogy, I hope he enjoys it.
Since Ricky and Maxx have temporarily brought this thread to the fore, allow me to remind all who have requested a complementary copy of Elfhunter that I have not forgotten you--I haven't mailed any yet.  The day they go out (via the Post Awful) I will announce it to all so you can be watching your mailboxes. 

(Of course you know that the sound track is me singing a song out of 'Fire-heart'--uh, oh...I think Simon Cowell just frowned!)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I told my son I thought that was you singing.   

Wow you are a multi talented individual. My son likes Celtic music and has a Celtic music CD.

I also noted a striking similarity between the cover of book 2 and your picture on your website. Amazing. Well done!


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Max: BookCrossing sounds like a great idea! Maybe I can scare up a few more 'older' copies to leave lying around. 

See? You readers are the yin to our yang. (Or vice-versa?) You point out the ideas that we're too myopic to notice. 
Thanks!! (Without readers, there'd be no writers? Aack! I hate being philosophical in the morning.)

Ricky: You're not the first to make that observation about the book covers. Gaelen was designed to look just a LITTLE like me in that she shares my slight stature (I am 5'2" now) and short hair. The short hair (unheard of in an Elf) demonstrates her lack of concern for public opinion as well as her pragmatism, and her slight stature (difficult for an Elf) brings forth the truth that one should not judge the content of a book by the dimensions of the cover!

She shares most of my idiosyncracies (the feral little buzzard)--for example, she will be tempted to take your hand off if you attempt to pat her head. 

News Flash From Alterra: I GOT MY KINDLE!!!!!!!  Now to load up some of these books you guys have written and I keep hearing about! (And there was much rejoicing...)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

archer said:


> News Flash From Alterra: I GOT MY KINDLE!!!!!!! Now to load up some of these books you guys have written and I keep hearing about! (And there was much rejoicing...)


*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new kindle!

Maxx


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh...now to decide what books to load FIRST!  Will it be Jenna's?  Or Ricky's?  Or Ed's? Or...or...or...

(Oh, OKay, I guess I'll do Elfhunter first. THEN which ones?)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL your own of course!

I'm pleased that you consider mine worthy of attention, but you need to see what your customers see when they view your books on Kindle. That's why the first books I'll load when I buy a Kindle will be my own. Nothing vain about it. Just good business sense.

Have a wonderful day Ma'am,
Ricky


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got an ad from our local wine shop.  Did you know there's a wine label called Alterra?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! Does it have honey in it?

No, I didn't know that. The only reference to 'Alterra' that my Google Search yielded (way back when) was a retirement community in California. I once thought about sending copies of all three books there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have the ad anymore, else I would have scanned in the photo of the bottle!

But a quick look at their website yielded a whole bunch of 'em...

http://www.wineaccess.com/store/totalwine-springfield/our-catalog-search.html?wine_name=Alterra&x=19&y=16


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

EEEEEK! I've strayed from this thread for far too long! Okay, quick recap since last I visited: Book fair was superb! I didn't sell much, but I got to hang out with my two friends and tell curious strangers about _Oescienne_. Gave away some coloring sheets (the funniest thing, the sponsors of the the book festival had young men in the second chance program (school for kids who have made mistakes) helping us authors out. They were awesome! So polite ; some of them took one copy each of my coloring sheets (I had at least 20 different choices ). Anyhoo, I didn't melt into a puddle of shame when I did my reading, in fact it went rather smoothly. All in all, I'd do it again in a heartbeat - currently searching for more book fairs . . . .

Oh! Also learned that dragons are definitely a must have at your table if your book features the little guys. Had a stuffed red one and he drew passersby like Scrub Jays to a bag of peanuts. I went out and bought two more for next time . So if you feature dragons in your book (and in case you didn't already know), having your own Kruel with you helps .

Maxx - Thanks for the tip, I'll have to check it out. 
Archer - Got 'Elfhunter' in the mail the other day, am currently on chapter four! Good stuff . . . am curious to see what secrets the main characters are hiding . . . I have a feeling they aren't revealing everything quite yet (especially Orogond of the Tuathas . . . Ahem, ahem, the tribe who played a major role in the Second Battle of Maige Tuired? Oh wait, that is another tale . . . )

-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, yes...dragons at your table...OR you could have a seven foot high banner with your cover art (secret weapon) aiming at passersby. That draws 'em like coyotes to a carcass! Whatever works, says I! So glad you had a good time, Jenna. 

Tuathar--yes, you're bound to get similar names when you use the same Aulde Tongue as a base.  We actually get to visit (what's left of) Tuathas in book 3.

Now that I have my Kindle, I can order your book (I think I'll start with the less expensive ones, then move up). 

Susan: I should sue! Ha! My Alterra predates theirs, I expect. We did a thorough search of the name before we used it waaay back in 2005. Maybe they would like a copy of EH, whatchathink?  Might trade 'em for a bottle of good, dark Sherry.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer, 
I'll have to look into getting that 7 foot banner, but methinks I shall include more than just the cover art . . . . And wait until Halloween weekend to get _Oescienne_ on your Kindle. I plan to have a sale . . . .  (Let's just hope it goes through on time, what with amazon checking out all publications before they are offered for purchase - not sure if it is working the same way with pricing . . . )
-Jenna


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

archer said:


> Susan: I should sue! Ha! My Alterra predates theirs, I expect. We did a thorough search of the name before we used it waaay back in 2005. Maybe they would like a copy of EH, whatchathink?  Might trade 'em for a bottle of good, dark Sherry.


I dunno.... I did a little research...

(From http://californiafarmer.com/story.aspx?s=3075&c=9, with bold type added by me)

_New Group Buys Adler Fels Winery
Sold to Adams Wine Group - a new south state wine holding company. Compiled by staff
Compiled by staff 
Published: Jan 3, 2005_

_A new wine holding company, Adams Wine Group, headquartered in Westlake Village in Southern California, has purchased the noted Adler Fels Winery, the Sonoma County ultra-premium producer, according to Larry Dutra, Adams's president and CEO.

Adams Wine Group also owns Vinesse, an important direct to consumer wine company and Royal Oaks, a small winery in the Santa Ynez Valley._

_*Adler Fels is a successful, 300,000 case winery, with three labels - Adler Fels, Alterra and Leaping Lizard. The winery was founded in 1979 *by David and Ayn Coleman and is located in the Myacamas Mountains overlooking Santa Rosa.
_
_"We are very pleased with this new acquisition which will help us diversify into different links into the supply chain. And are very happy that David Coleman, a creative, experienced and successful winery executive, will stay on and be involved in the running of Adler Fels winery," says Dutra. Harry Parducci, Adler Fels winemaker, will remain on board as well."_

_The Adler Fels brand focuses on Fume Blanc, Gewurztraminer and Chardonnay, while *the Alterra labels concentrates on mainly two red varietals, Sangiovese, Syrah and a red blend, Melange.* The grapes for the wines come from selected vineyard sources in Sonoma County._

Looks like you won't get any sherry there, but it's nice to know they're an "ultra-premium producer".


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You Betcha!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

not to mention the Isuzu Alterra:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Oh, Archer.. . .  .looks like you need a new "elfmobile"


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

WHAT!!!

Oh, good lord. That's all I need.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ye GODS! Save me from myself!
I've already downloaded six indie books in five minutes! 

Aack!! 
(And I'll get YOURS, my pretties! Cackle, cackle!)


----------

